# Avalanche Article-Good Read



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Found a good article at TGR on an interview with Scott Toepfer from the Colorado Avalanche Information Center. He's definitely one of the best out there and it's an insightful read. I kind of wish he expanded a little more on his Level I class statement, but it is pretty much spot on.

Avalanche forecaster talks powder, pain in the backcountry - Dispatches - adventure - Buzz.snow.com | Mountain Social Media


----------

